

Linux based, Incredibly Cheap handheld game console - Gentleman_Ryan
http://the-nd.com/

======
joezydeco
You can get "cell phone screens for a couple of dollars" when you buy a few
million at a time and have a kickass line of credit. Good luck with that.

